# 20 Blu-ray Discs To Show Off Your HD Display



## capnsmak

Since the advent of high definition media, we as enthusiasts have strived to seek out the titles that would satisfy our insatiable thirst for the type of high quality presentations that give us that special thrill when we see them on our displays at home. As a writer that covers Blu-ray disc releases, I am fortunate in that a large number of movies pass through my players. You would think that having written over a thousand reviews that my thirst for the next thrilling high definition presentation would be diminished. Well, like most of you reading this, it isn’t. When I pop in a Blu-ray disc that sparkles with enriching clarity, vivid, lifelike color and definitively resolvable shadows that are emboldened by inky blacks and stable contrast I still get a little giddy. With that in mind, I decided to offer those who might be looking for a few titles to bring out the best in their displays some recommended Blu-ray titles that I have found to be exceptional at eliciting that “wow” factor. This following list consists of live action films and isn’t meant to be a “top” twenty compilation -- these titles got high marks from me for video quality when I reviewed them, however there are many on the list that scored pretty well on the audio front too. I have included a few comments from my reviews for frame of reference. If you want to read my full reviews, simply click on the film title.

Avatar 











This is a stellar high definition presentation that boasts rich, delineated primary colors, beautifully lush pastels and vibrant hues that are vivid, bold and striking in high definition. The video quality is nothing short of mesmerizing in its depiction of the film’s digitally crafted images. Objects onscreen are exquisitely detailed with a luminous and sparkling clarity that seems infinitely lucid and three dimensional.

Sin City 











I was always impressed with the video quality of Sin City on DVD, but the high definition presentation on Blu-ray is breathtaking. Black and white levels hold dominion over the visual aura, as each offers quality that enhances depth. Blacks are inky and dynamic while contrast is steadfast, boldly applied and stark. Shadows are deep and incredibly dimensional, which enhances the superb visual design’s use of uneven lighting, intentionally blown out whites and splashes of rich vibrant color that look succulent in HD.

The Help 











Video presentation is an important component in the telling of this wonderful story. A variety of colors are effectively used to help set the tone/setting based upon the mood of the scene and characters within it. The cinematography is beautiful. Images are crisp with well balanced color and definitive resolution that provide a transparent and lustrous quality.

Battle Los Angeles 











This is a reference-quality video presentation from Sony that looks superb. Images are visually arresting and have a rich dynamic quality that highlights the film's near flawless rendering of detail. The video has a three dimensional and razor sharp clarity that never left me wanting.

Inglorious Basterds 











This is a superb looking high quality Blu-ray offering from Universal that appears faithful to the film’s theatrical presentation. Colors are lavish and eye popping with oversaturated primaries and warm tonality that make them pleasing. Flesh tones are natural with appreciable delineation among the varied complexional types in the cast. Strong contrast and consistent black levels provide excellent balance during bright scenes containing mixed content.

Hugo 











Hugo is a stellar high definition presentation that boasts rich primary colors, beautifully lush pastels, and vibrant hues that are vivid, bold, and striking in high definition. The attention to detail in the construction of train stations, clocks, and Paris is truly impressive and can be fully appreciated thanks to the video’s exquisite level of delineation.

Tron Legacy 











Tron Legacy's wide angle 1.78:1 shots of the multifaceted digital realm look stunning. Depth of field in the darkened environs with the defining element being the streams of outlining light makes for an enriching contrast that bolsters dimension. It's as visually impressive as the original was in its time.

The Dark Knight 











Christopher Nolan's nighttime cityscapes look breathtaking. Images are gradationally adept and three dimensionally-depicted so that the long drawn skyline and buildings have seemingly infinite depth. Shadow detail is also as good as I have seen. Images are sharp with exquisite definition and bold contrast.

The Sound of Music 











This is a flawless and film-like video presentation that delivers exquisite high level detail and rich, deep, image penetrating colors that look gorgeous in high definition. The video has incredible depth and dimension that is rarely limited by the camera’s perspective. The level of resolution present produces imagery that in many cases has a near infinite visual acuity that draws out the finest details in close ups while enhancing the delineation and textural nuance within objects and backgrounds.

The Book of Eli 











The Book of Eli utilizes a permeating stylized visual aesthetic that accentuates the storyline. I find the deep, gradational grays, rich contrast, and intriguing use of color enamoring.

The Fall 











I love The Fall. Its two-tiered narrative is presented via distinctly different visuals. In the “fantasy” worlds, bolder use of contrast and bright vivid colors help to propel images to an elevated level of vibrancy and a three dimensional quality. Images are impeccably detailed with fine articulation and visual acuity that seems infinite when looking at long panning shots.

Transformers Dark of the Moon 











Say what you will about the film itself, this is reference-quality video presentation that simply looks stunning. Detail perception is nearly flawless, primary colors are striking, blacks are deep and rich, with extended dynamic range, and bold use of contrast enlivens colors without compromise to fidelity.

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol 











The wide angle shots of the various geographical locations look marvelous. Close-ups reveal high levels of detail that allow the pores, stubble, peach fuzzy hair, and subtle variations in the complexions of the cast to be quite perceivable. Black levels and contrast are excellent and visible detail within dark backgrounds and shadows are equally as strong. The video has a gratifying and pristine quality.

The Tree of Life 











At times, I found the visuals to be breathtaking here. The Tree of Life utilizes a reserved chromatic palate that sets the thematic tone for the 1950’s era familial drama. Clothing, interior design, etc. are kept within the scope of the time frame, which means lots of browns, grays, greens and blacks. Such isn’t the case when director Malick takes us on a journey of the boundless musings of his vision of earth and beyond. The nature-defined colors look terrific as the deep, vivid, reds, succulent blues, and resplendent earth-toned hues leap from the 1.85:1 framed video. The digitally created images of space boast a resplendent array of brilliant color with deep, image-penetrating blacks and spot-on contrast.

A Woman, a Gun and a Noodle Shop 











The video is razor sharp with a slightly edgy but otherwise pristine quality. Detail rendering is nearly flawless with lucid visual acuity and fine articulation that brings forth lots of subtle detail in the images onscreen. The presentation has a filmic quality that mates perfectly with the thematic tone of the story.

Inception 











First and foremost, this is a dark film (as it should be), and Inception's ability to clearly render its elements under those conditions is essential to getting the most out of it. Well, you can be rest assured that this Blu-ray disc delivers some of the richest, deepest, and velvety-textured blacks that I have seen. The sequences featuring the various city and snow-covered landscapes look superb. Images are gradationally adept and three dimensionally-depicted so that wide angle perspectives, unevenly lit interiors, and shadow-laden environs have a seemingly infinite level of depth.

Lord of the Rings Extended Edition 











Across the board, these three epic films share a commonality in that the nature of the photography isn’t lent to high gloss imagery and razor sharpness -- however, there is an enriching and film-like quality that abounds. High definition’s increased resolution is readily apparent, as textural nuance and subtle refinement is apparent, especially during close-ups. Wide angle vista views tend to look gorgeous as the color range is comprised of earth tones, shades of dark blue, brown, gray and black with splashes of crimson red and green/blue hues.

The Star Wars Saga 











One of the most (if not THE most) anticipated Blu-ray releases to date, the epic six part saga has never looked better since coming to home video. This just needs to be seen in HD.

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close 











Shot digitally, this film looks superb on Blu-ray and features glossy high definition video quality that exhibits high level detail, razor sharpness, and exquisite definition that brings out the lifelike textures captured by the camera’s lens. Dimensional perspective has a near infinite appeal here.

The Immortals 











Another stylized and purposeful visual treat, The Immortals rewards with deep inky blacks, spot on contrast, intriguing use of color and excellent high definition resolution.


Now Let's Hear Yours


There you have it -- 20 Blu-ray discs that come highly recommended for your HD display. But this list is by no means supposed to be definitive. I'd love to hear from you what you consider are great showpieces. Please post some suggestions in the comments below, or feel free to create your own list on AVS!


_Ralph Potts has been a member of AVS for ten years and has been reviewing audio/video hardware and digital home media for even longer. He has been AVS’ official Blu-ray reviewer for the last four years and has provided over nine hundred Blu-ray reviews for the AVS Community. You can follow Ralph along with AVS’ other official Blu-ray reviewer Lee Weber at AVS' Official Blu-ray Disc Review Forum. Click Here. ._


----------



## kopkiwi

Great list.

Pirates of The Caribbean, Kill Bill, Polar Express, UP, Wall-E would be among my personal Favs. How about a list of best SOUNDING movies?


----------



## djgill

I'll be checking out "The Fall" and "A Woman, a Gun, and a Noodle Shop" ASAP - they look stunning. Thanks Ralph


----------



## Toe

Great list! The only one that comes to mind that I feel is a MUST for this list is "The Art Of Flight". It is absolutely gorgeous, pure eye candy and excellent demo material.


----------



## pittsoccer33

Drive
The Wizard of Oz
Terminator 2
Backdraft
The Matrix


----------



## hidefpaul

I would love to add to this, the movie "Real Steel", just pure HD eye candy. Great audio and video for the whole family to enjoy. I am surprised it was overlooked.

Paul


----------



## batutta

Live and Let Die
Aliens
District 9
Kill Bill, Volume 1 in particular
Toy Story 3
Barry Lyndon


----------



## triumphrider74

Awesome list!! Great job, Ralph.


----------



## chirpie

Born to Be Wild, Baraka (yes, even with the slight edge enhancement), Speed Racer, Cars 2... lots of great eye candy out there. (Though I'll admit a lot of these titles aren't that great in the sound department or actual content. ^_^)


----------



## triumphrider74

You hit all my current favorites with the exception of Despicable Me. LOL! But seriously, it is one of my favorites.


----------



## FenixP3D

I do second Battle:Los Angeles as a good Bluray demo for HD display but I think (not to be nittpicky) the scene used for for the screenshot is from IMHO ridiculous Skyline and not Battle:LA.


----------



## superleo

For Visual/Eye candy: Baraka, Avatar, 127 Hours, Source Code, Space Odyssey 2001, The Fifth Element, Narnia ... to name a few.

Ralph, great suggestions as always!


----------



## rwestley

I have seen most of the films on the list and I really believe that "The Art Of Flight" should be included. It was shot in 4K with the Red Camera system and it really shows off any good quality projector or set. It is amazing.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Hello to all and welcome to the new AVS! I will definitely have to check out The Art of Flight. Many of your suggestions were on my list but we wanted to keep it at twenty!

I will be adding another installment regarding some great picks for sound. I will probably add a list for animted titles as well as I chose to limit this one to live action films.

Thanks to all.

Regards,


----------



## mcmountainman

I also recommend the Art of Flight ! Its just stunning visually and has a LFE soundtrack to match.
This is now my go to Demo Disc .


----------



## centauro74

Inmortals sucks.


----------



## swarm87

no king kong or house of flying daggers?


----------



## capnsmak

I checked out The Fall thanks to this list and loved it so much I had to immediately watch it a second time; that's a great pick. I'd personally also suggest Ocean's Eleven and Blade Runner.


----------



## doomnaut

Alien, Blade Runner, The Thin Red Line, Sound of Music, Ben Hur, 2001, Casablanca, Baraka, Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus, The Fall, The Dark Knight.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

I recently watched The Muppets on Blu-Ray with my daughter. I was surprised how good the picture looked.


----------



## greylight44

It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World and Cleopatra (Region free UK) both look spectacular.


----------



## Beantown Bronco

The Star Trek reboot needs to be on here. And I'll second swarm's recommendation of King Kong.


----------



## RonAlam

The fountain should also be on the list


----------



## LowellG

Pretty much any Pixar movie.


----------



## IfixitBIG

And I would like to add, _Hugo_ was an incredible looking 3D movie.


----------



## DDigitalGuy05

Harry Potter Deathly hallows series part 1 and 2 both video and audio was great. Some good bass scenes.


----------



## Tshark

Check out "Below" for a great way to show off detail, black levels, and sound. One of my favorites.


----------



## lovinthehd

I like most of the suggestions. I'd add for consideration The Fifth Element, The Bourne trilogy, Dead Man, Ronin, Super 8 (that one was thanks to Ralph actually), 2001: A Space Odyssey, Pulp Fiction, Monsters, Raising Arizona, Fantasia, Fantasia 2000, The Wall and The Way Back.


----------



## rwestley

I would also suggest TimeScapes the first film released in 4K for download.


----------



## dvdmd1

You forgot Zodiac,Alien Anthology,Star Trek


----------



## twigster

great lists. I usually break out Matrix, LotR(any of them) and Master and Commander. Great for surround sound.


----------



## nhcrew6

casino royale,


----------



## Vlad Theimpaler

A worthy consideration to any list of titles like this...

"How the West Was Won" (2-Disc Digibook)

The 2-Disc version of this release contains one of the most innovative supplements (IMO) ever released to the Blu-ray market -- the "Smilebox" presentation of the film, which simulates the immersive 3-strip Cinerama viewing experience that was seen in theaters.

This alternate HD version of HTWWW is, without question, demo-worthy material. Thanks for letting us share, Mr. Potts.


----------



## AVerFan

First, Kudos to the studios who are making great effort to restore old 'classics' ( quotes because one man's classic can be another man's, ehh..). The level of effort to do it right is remarkable. I have, among others, the blues of Goldfinger, from Russia With Love and Bridge on the River Kwai. The improvement over previous releases is remarkable. ( I'm talking; laser, DVD, Special Edition DVD.... Yeah , the SOB's got me every time for my favs...)

Anyway, understood they are still not 'show pieces' for the best of systems, but content counts. So here's hoping in the not too distant future your list includes Lawrence....


----------



## psalm234

The Incredible Hulk
Tron Legacy
Max Payne
Iron Man 2


----------



## kberta

My Netflix queue has just been kicked up a notch. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## gnolivos

Art of Flight. MUST SEE. It is awesome.


----------



## sschantz

I have to 2nd, Fifth Element and Pretty much all Pixar Movies


----------



## tenia54

Always surprised to see the Star Wars trilogy, The Dark Knight and Ghost Protocol in A/V Top 10/20, when the first one have movies awfully DNRised, the 2nd one has even its IMAX scenes EEed (damn, the prologue was looking better on Batman Begins BD !), and the last one have several occurences of encoding issues.

Especially when you have movies like The Thin Red Line or Watchmen waiting for you. ^^


----------



## Frakkin

I wouldn't have put The Dark Knight the list. The IMAX scenes are a wonder to behold, but everything else is marred by edge enhancement and DNR.


----------



## kirby900

I recommend Curse of the Golden Flower, a phenomenal feast for the eyes by Chinese director Zhang Yimou. Breathtaking colors, outrageously detailed costumes, plus Chow Yun Fat and Gong Li light up the screen.


----------



## andybosik

Pee Wee's Big Adventure!


----------



## coolcat4843

The Good, the Bad, the Weird
Black Snake Moan
Licence to Kill
Quantum of Solace
Black Hawk Down


----------



## hoozthatat

300
Alien
Prometheus
Underworld
I Am Legend


----------



## nrwatson

Fifth element is fabulous


----------



## slemmon

I will also recommend the Art of Flight! its a movie that i have watched about 5 or 6 time. even my friends who have borrowed can't just watch it once.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

1-Avatar
2-Thin Red Line
3-No Country for Old Men
4-LOTR ROTK
5-Fifth Element


----------



## redlightracerLS

Madagascar 3 is stunning for the colors alone.


----------



## caseycjc

Seeing Jessica Alba in all that BR goodness has to be a treat ...


----------



## The_Spyder

Art of flight is absolutely off the chains awesome. Best disc to demo I have ever seen


----------



## Snc735

I watched the art of flight last night too, absolutely amazing. It's stunning. It's a must see and a great demo disc for your display!

Thank you whoever mentioned that first!


----------



## jeremyquam

I personally get sucked into Phantom of the Opera. The colors of the masquerade scene get me every time!


----------



## maxfilm

The Fall is a crappy move imo. So is hugo. overrated like hell those movies


----------



## dekert

Hello, what about the fifth element, saving private ryan, the chronicles of riddick, the cell, leon the professional, outlander etc.


----------



## Espada

Death Race!! And most of Statham's other movies too.


----------



## 5thdimension

While watching the Bluray Version of Puss n Boots tonight i realized it too belongs on this list, the pastels and animated skin tones and glowing beans jump off the screen, i continue to be amazed at the color reproduction and fluid like movements with no blur, great movie but Plasma just brings it too life..


----------



## VChile

Baraka is my go-to demo (for audio and visual), but I have to recommend Winged Migration as well. Criterion's Night of the Hunter or Last Year at Marienbad both show what can be done with B&W. I'll be checking out Art of Flight.
(One to avoid is One Eyed Jacks, in case you haven't heard.)


----------



## LeeC22

Is there a Region B (with UK subtitles) version of "A Woman, a Gun, and a Noodle Shop"? I can either find Region A, or a Region B with German subs.


----------



## Zenyatto

Blade Runner
Dark Knight Rises
Nightmare Before Christmas
Skyfall


----------



## lilskip313

The Fall
Prometheus
Total Recall (Arnold)
Avatar
GameOfThrones


----------



## dvdmd1

how about some hong komg cinema like SPL,The man from nowhere.Ipman,Red Cliff


----------



## Reefdvr27

I agree with some, but would add. War of the worlds, The Dark Knight Rises, Skyfall, OZ, Oblivion, The Art of Flight. I also agree that Immortals sucks, how on earth did that make any list.


----------



## Jon Martin

Skyfall!


----------



## mijotter

What movie really convinced me that I need to step up to HD was Alien on bluray. I had seen it on DVD but the bluray transfer made it look like it was filmed yesterday. Also, Pacific Rim looks and sounds incredible!


----------



## rocostello

*Show off Your HD Display*

I would add Lawrence of Arabia ( Academy Award Winner ) . Desert scenes are visually stunning plus interesting historical narrative .


----------



## Chris5028

Disney Wings of Life has several stunning scenes.


----------



## 8mile13

The Fall and Drive .


In a similar *thread *Oblivion was mentioned a lot.


----------



## fatuglyguy

Samsara, Hellboy II, Pacific Rim (night battle scenes especially), Ed Wood, Total Recall (Mind-Bending Edition), Seven Psychopaths, and The Great Gatsby are all great looking discs.


----------



## TMA1

I have to agree on Zodiac, Fifth Element and 2001; A Space Odyssey. And I would like to add that many other old movies has superb image quality like How the west was Won and Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Mrorange303

Fifth element is a must for sure. Pacific Rim. Black Hawk Down, Tron, the dark knight, hell boy, coraline, star trek into the darkness, thor 2, avatar, pirates of the carribean all, sucker punch, ultra violet, mr and mrs smith, scott pilgrim, oblivion, freat and powerful oz, alice in wonderland, life of pi, numerous kids movies and total recall new.

None for good movie. Just visual stunners.


----------



## andy sullivan

"Upside Down" is a real sleeper for this mix.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I am glad to see that this article continues to generate discussion two years after I wrote it. 

Keep them coming as there are many titles which have come out since that are deserving of mention here. 


Regards,


----------



## fritzi93

The Searchers (1956). The restoration for Blu-Ray was surprisingly well-done.

It's got: John Ford directing, John Wayne at his height (but playiing somewhat against type), Jeffrey Hunter, a young Natalie Wood, Ward Bond, and some wonderful character actors. Plus Monument Valley and Vistavision!

My main point though is that it will show off a decent calibration. With this movie, the difference between a good calibration and say, Vivid, is startling. Colors specifically, there being a good bit of browns and reds in the outdoor scenes. Indoor scenes are well saturated.


----------



## RVCJJ3J

I've seen a lot of great releases mentioned in this thread and I may have overlooked its inclusion but for me *3:10 to Yuma* looks spectacular. It's my go to disc to show off my display when friends are over. If you don't have it, get it.


----------



## bass excavator

RVCJJ3J said:


> I've seen a lot of great releases mentioned in this thread and I may have overlooked its inclusion but for me *3:10 to Yuma* looks spectacular. It's my go to disc to show off my display when friends are over. If you don't have it, get it.


Glad to see I'm not the only one with this opinion. I also have 3:10 to Yuma and the movie is eye candy.


----------



## CinemaAndy

Life of Pi, The Fifth Element and Dark City needs to be added. Other than that great list.


----------



## 5x10

Man of steel
District 9


----------



## Tornado Red

I'm a big blu-ray concert collector, thought I'd throw out a few with great video and audio quality:

Recent ones shot in 4k that look great...Muse Live in Rome and newly out Peter Gabriel's Back to Front

Other favorites you can't go wrong with IMO are:
Jethro Tull - Live In Montreux
The Eagles - First Farewell from Australia
The Doobie Brothers - Live at Wolftrap
Jeff Beck - Live At Ronnie Scott's
BB King - Live in Montreux

...and many more....blu-ray and concerts were made for each other


----------



## riffer

Ben Hur 50th Anniversary Blu-ray.

So many people have seen so many bad prints of this movie on crappy displays that it always brings out the "wow" factor. Especially when you mention you're playing it from the server.


----------



## tjlazer

Blade Runner, The Bourne series.


----------



## rodpaine

*For B&W movie fans*

A Hard Day's Night (Criterion Collection) and Schindler's List 1993 restored version are certainly amazing quality B&W Blu-ray movies, that are 'demo quality', especially the Beatles movie with it's new 5.1 surround sound track. Both are stunning quality B&W movies.


----------



## Cayenn

I have to pile on with the couple of other people who recommended The Thin Red Line (1998). It's based on The Battle of Guadalcanal in the Pacific theatre during WWII. Everything from the writing, to the acting, to the cinematography is absolutely brilliant. It's a gem of a film from a philosophical standpoint as well. You don't have to be a military or WWII history junkie to appreciate this work of art... I highly recommend it.

Look for the Criterion Collection remastered Bluray if possible


----------



## wxman

2001 A Space Odyssey and Gravity to show how well or poorly your display handles blacks in a totally dark room.


----------



## Skylinestar

wxman said:


> 2001 A Space Odyssey and Gravity to show how well or poorly your display handles blacks in a totally dark room.


The final scene in Zero Dark Thirty will be the real test as everything happens in the dark.


----------



## nirvy111

I try not to use movies I like for test or demo material because it can ruin the enjoyment of the movie, there's plenty of crap out there with excellent picture and sound good for that purpose.


----------



## tjcinnamon

+1 for Samsara


----------



## _Michaelangelo_

These lists are always ambiguous: You can sort by Picture Quality, by Audio (bass), or Plot.

By PQ, I have an extremely short list of Best Blu-Ray:

* Avatar
* Baraka
* Hero
* Hugo
* The Matrix
* Planet Earth: The Complete BBC Series
* When Dreams May Come

Other notables ones are:

* 2001 / 2010
* Ender's Game
* Gladiator
* House of Flying Daggers
* Inception (story is amazing)
* Lord of the Rings
* Master and Commander (bass)
* Pacific Rim (story is crap, visuals and audio are good)
* Pearl Harbor
* Pirates of the Caribbean (any)
* Pixar's movies (all)
* Prometheus (story is total crap, but visuals are good)
* Saving Private Ryan
* U571


----------



## armoredmeat

I have only seen it on dvd but what about Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## _Michaelangelo_

armoredmeat said:


> I have only seen it on dvd but what about Pan's Labyrinth?


You know I've been meaning to see that one. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## _Michaelangelo_

tjcinnamon said:


> +1 for Samsara


I went to the movie theater twice to see Samsara for midnight showings. I didn't think it was half as good as Baraka. There is only so much Koyaanisqatsi, Powaqqatsi, and Naqoyqatsi that you can take in.

I even asked Ron Fricke if they could show "Locations" in the "Sub-Titles" track but was brushed off. :-/


----------



## iRadiate

armoredmeat said:


> I have only seen it on dvd but what about Pan's Labyrinth?


Pan's Labyrinth is an amazing movie .. one of my favorites ever and a truly affecting movie. I thought about this movie for a long time after seeing it!

Have to agree with Art Of Flight as probably the best wow factor demo disc. Truly special.

Blade Runner


----------



## Electric_Haggis

+ 1 for SAMSARA.

Perhaps the finest Blu-ray picture, period.

For sound, my vote would likely got to King Kong. Picture is also excellent.

The battle with the T-Rex is pure reference material all the way.


----------



## FilmReverie

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am glad to see that this article continues to generate discussion two years after I wrote it.
> 
> Keep them coming as there are many titles which have come out since that are deserving of mention here.
> 
> 
> Regards,


The screenshot you have for Battle LA is a screenshot from a film called Skyline. Shocked the author didn't notice such an error.


----------



## skye12

Agree with most of the movies posted so far. I would also like to add John Wayne in The Searchers.
I was blown away with this restoration.

Now if we can just get The Alamo restored.


----------



## ten80pee

Not sure if this has been mentioned but The Avengers looks fantastic as well. Very smooth picture quality with little to no film grain. Colors and skin tones are absolutely beautiful and black levels are exceptional.


----------



## Pauls09

Agree w/ many, here are some I'll add/endorse further:

Apocalypto (some amazing visuals / anticipatory sound / primal fear, chase, triumph, ...)
Pan's Labyrinth
Hero / 2008 Beijing Olympics opening ceremony (works of same visual genius)
Oblivion (R U an effective team? Totally Love it 
Tron : Legacy (3D one also, neon really pops)
Winged Migration
Epic
Valkyrie (specially for Audio (w/ visual impact) in the 1st 15 or so minutes, - bullets+planes flying, jeeps blown, propeller plane turning on the tarmac - w/ butt-kickers in my HT seats, I use it as a HT demo and it always blows away my guests - as they feel they are on the tarmac - feeling the vibrations and all 

Need to catch Art of Flight


----------



## fluxo

The Prestige would not be out of place in that list.


----------



## Audiguy3

I think a lot of those shows are lacking in what makes great movies. We can have that and also great sound and video. 

Blade Runner 
Woodstock 
Apocalypse Now


----------



## kamouflage

It was mentioned a couple of years ago but I'll throw it out there again.

Speed Racer


----------



## souldead

Avatar
Tron Legacy
Real steel

current favourites


----------



## Craig Peer

riffer said:


> Ben Hur 50th Anniversary Blu-ray.
> 
> So many people have seen so many bad prints of this movie on crappy displays that it always brings out the "wow" factor. Especially when you mention you're playing it from the server.


I was amazed at how good this restored Blu Ray looked on my 128" diagonal StudioTek 130 G3 screen with my Sim Lumis. It looked stunning ! Another one that looks stunning - the remastered version of Gladiator. For you foreign film buffs - Tell No One looks and sounds great, and is an outstanding film too! Flight also looks amazing - and is a great film.


----------



## Craig Peer

armoredmeat said:


> I have only seen it on dvd but what about Pan's Labyrinth?


It looks excellent on Blu Ray. And is one of my favorite films too.


----------



## mogrub

The remastered The Searchers (John Wayne) Blu-Ray is supposed to be an incredible visual experience. Has anybody spun that on their system?


----------



## fritzi93

mogrub said:


> The remastered The Searchers (John Wayne) Blu-Ray is supposed to be an incredible visual experience. Has anybody spun that on their system?


Yes, the restorers did a wonderful job, and BTW it's a great movie, quite apart from its visual excellence. John Ford directing, John Wayne playing somewhat against type, Ward Bond, Jeffrey Hunter, Harry Carey Jr, a young Natalie Wood. The British Film Institute rates it as the seventh best film of all time, while Cahiers du Cinema ranks it as number ten. One of my all-time favorites.

Think of Monument Valley in Vista Vision. Just get it.


----------



## albas

Oblivion for great PQ.


----------



## Fred2004

*5x10*

District 9 .... x 1000

This movie was the first movie I ever watched on blu-ray I believe. Having seen it 100 times on DVD and then watching it on Blu-ray was night and day.


I'd also put Collateral on the list, as well as Oblivion...also The Dark Knight was very good (all the imax scenes...even the Interrogation scene w/ the Joker)


Minority Report is on my list for purely aesthetics.


Then there's anything by Wes Anderson.


I would say I still watch dvd's that aren't available on blu-ray just because they are that good. For some movies the storie are so great the picture quality doesn't matter (blasphemy!)

I do enjoy 1.85 vs 2.4 aspect ratio's just because it uses the whole screen as well...just my opinion though.


----------



## greatauror28

Half of these movies are on my top ten best Bluray movies too.

But I wanna add:
Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows parts 1 and 2.
Monsters University
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug
Oblivion
Pacific Rim


----------



## pretty pearl

Agreed with some of the other readers. Avatar, Desolation of Smaug, Wizard of Oz, and Sound of Music look awesome


----------



## pretty pearl

greatauror28 said:


> Half of these movies are on my top ten best Bluray movies too.
> 
> But I wanna add:
> Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows parts 1 and 2.
> Monsters University
> The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
> The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug
> Oblivion
> Pacific Rim


Omg yes, Pacific Rim is kick but in HD


----------



## Quo Vadis

pretty pearl said:


> Agreed with some of the other readers. Avatar, Desolation of Smaug, Wizard of Oz, and Sound of Music look awesome


 My favourites are Ben Hur, Casino Royale, Dark Shadows and Rock of Ages


----------



## pretty pearl

batutta said:


> Live and Let Die
> Aliens
> District 9
> Kill Bill, Volume 1 in particular
> Toy Story 3
> Barry Lyndon


Agreed Barry toy Story (all of them) are great in HD.. the colors are amazing


----------



## thomaswe

edge of tomorrow


----------



## Omni009

If we're just talking the HD display and not sound too, I think the "Alien" remaster is one of the best looking blu rays in my collection!


----------



## Quo Vadis

Omni009 said:


> If we're just talking the HD display and not sound too, I think the "Alien" remaster is one of the best looking blu rays in my collection!


Was watching Blended yesterday on Epson 9200 W projector. The movie was crap, but the visuals, Oh boy, they were crisp and crackling off the screen. Watched the movie for the video quality only.


----------



## GordonSmith

thomaswe said:


> edge of tomorrow


I'll test that out this weekend!


----------



## CountryBumkin

jonesjw765 said:


> I'm sorry, I just don't get The Tree of Life. I've watch it three times and I don't get it. One time when I was high, I just don't get it.


LOL. Well you gave it your best. Time to move on.


----------



## Mrorange303

Pacific Rim
Underworld Awakening
Black Hawk Down
Pixar and Dream work animations
Life of Pi
The Dark Knight and Rises
Avatar
Total Recall 2013
The Fifth Element
Grand Budapest Hotel
Oblivion
Thor 2
Star Trek 1 & 2
The Cloud Atlas


----------



## HeadSpace10

Fred2004 said:


> Then there's anything by Wes Anderson.
> 
> .


Was thinking the same!

Also, I love animation titles, pixar etc... My current favorite is Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs. The colors and 3d effects have excellent wow factor.


----------



## pacman9270

In no particular order...
1. Avatar
2. Avengers
3. Resident Evil: Retribution
4. Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol
5. Hugo
6. Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
7. Edge of Tomorrow
8. Oblivion
9. Gravity
10. Prometheus


----------



## xvfx

Mrorange303 said:


> Pacific Rim
> *Underworld Awakening*
> Black Hawk Down
> Pixar and Dream work animations
> Life of Pi
> The Dark Knight and Rises
> Avatar
> Total Recall 2013
> The Fifth Element
> Grand Budapest Hotel
> *Oblivion*
> Thor 2
> Star Trek 1 & 2
> The Cloud Atlas


These two are incredible. Though, I don't think there is a film that doesn't look awesome. It's just those wet soft glossy cyan/blues and skin tones that are so amazing in Underworld Awakening for such soft dark muted colours. That and the detailed leather outfits.

Let alone the soft putty greys on all the docks/ships and the deep blacks on the touch screen consoles. As well as the internals of the drones and glowing eyes. Andrea Riseborough and her outfit was very classy. The skin tones on the women was incredible.

The fidelity on the Oblivion soundtrack is really something as well.


----------



## mogrub

We just spun the Maleficent Blu-Ray this weekend, and it is absolutely gorgeous eye candy. The color, black levels, fine detail and special effects were all superb. If you are on the fence like we were, take a look. Disney just kills this one.


----------



## xvfx

I've still to get around to watching that. Saw the first 5 minutes snippet and to some degree it reminded me of the richness of, Oz the Great and Powerful. Bold colours and strong contrast ratio.


----------



## Mrorange303

mogrub said:


> We just spun the Maleficent Blu-Ray this weekend, and it is absolutely gorgeous eye candy. The color, black levels, fine detail and special effects were all superb. If you are on the fence like we were, take a look. Disney just kills this one.


But soft. Beautiful but soft.


----------



## Mrorange303

xvfx said:


> Mrorange303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim
> *Underworld Awakening*
> Black Hawk Down
> Pixar and Dream work animations
> Life of Pi
> The Dark Knight and Rises
> Avatar
> Total Recall 2013
> The Fifth Element
> Grand Budapest Hotel
> *Oblivion*
> Thor 2
> Star Trek 1 & 2
> The Cloud Atlas
> 
> 
> 
> These two are incredible. Though, I don't think there is a film that doesn't look awesome. It's just those wet soft glossy cyan/blues and skin tones that are so amazing in Underworld Awakening for such soft dark muted colours. That and the detailed leather outfits.
> 
> Let alone the soft putty greys on all the docks/ships and the deep blacks on the touch screen consoles. As well as the internals of the drones and glowing eyes. Andrea Riseborough and her outfit was very classy. The skin tones on the women was incredible.
> 
> The fidelity on the Oblivion soundtrack is really something as well.
Click to expand...

underworld looks better than.most uhd pack stuff I got with the TV.


----------



## xvfx

I'm assuming Terminator 2: Judgement Day is reference material?

Haven't seen this in a long time let alone under calibration. Was amazed at the low colours and skin tones. More so Linda Hamilton out in the desert. Gorgeous tones especially her lips. Though… was amazed to see the wrinkles on Arnold's neck as he lifts the baby.
Though some of the soft purples and faint blues reminded me of colour tinges on racing titanium exhausts. Let alone the stunning grey tones in Cyberdyne after Arnie blows up the wall heading for the elevator and heading out the door for the SWAT van.

Sometimes I thought the film was so good it was like no colour grading was used as it was so natural. Great contrast ratio and shadow detail in the steel mill and especially when the T-1000 waves his finger.


Yet when you see films like A Good Day to Die Hard. Colour grading thats so heavy with teal it's like wearing kids 3D magazine glasses. Some of these modern films seem awful compared to the 90s films. I couldn't get around to watching all of this film because it was so heavy with teal. Where Terminator 2: Judgement Day is like actually out on a summers evening.


----------



## Iron Maiden

I'm seeing a lot of the same titles on most everyone's lists. While I have yet to see all of them, the few I have seen fall below one of my favorites. Hellboy "The Golden Army" Beautiful film and it's a great movie. Can't wait to watch it on my new projector and Oppo BDP103...


----------



## mogrub

Just watched Guardians of the Galaxy in 3D last night. I'd heard mixed reviews, and from the very start, it vastly exceeded expectations. This movie looked and sounded fantastic throughout. As far as showing off your HD display goes, GOTG is in the conversation for a mixed live action, CGI, animation feature. 

Plus smartly written, well-acted, and laugh out loud funny. And then there's Zoe Saldana. (I should have just started with that.) Emphatic thumb's up.


----------



## x3ntaur

Thank you for the recommendations within the thread. Recent movies I have watched and feel they should be listed includes:

Captain America The Winter Soldier
Oblivion
Thor The Dark World
Black Hawk Down
Apocalyto

There's still a lot of movies I am waiting to see such as GOTG, Ender's Game, Rush, and so on.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Samsara'* ... anyone mentioned it yet?


----------



## x3ntaur

NorthSky said:


> *'Samsara'* ... anyone mentioned it yet?


 
Thanks for the reminder. I bought this and Bakara a while back but not watched them yet. I have been told these are the crème de la crème in AV quality.


----------



## NorthSky

You guys like 3D? ...About *'The Art of Flight'* :::










* If you want to show off some nice moving pictures material from the outdoors on your HDTV screen or UltraHD TV, this is one of those. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Baraka' and 'Samsara'*



x3ntaur said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I bought Samsara and Baraka a while back but not watched them yet.
> *I have been told these are the crème de la crème in AV quality.*


They shure are. ...'Samsara' being the latest, and with that extra edge on intricate details. ...But wow, both of them; simply/gorgeously amazing!
...Marvelous! 

♦ These are MUST Blu-ray documentaries for any serious videophile. ...And audiophile too.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Baraka'* ::


----------



## sysebo

x3ntaur said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I bought this and Bakara a while back but not watched them yet. I have been told these are the crème de la crème in AV quality.


Own both 'Samsara' and 'Baraka,' and they both look gorgeous on my projector. Love to show them off on any of my HD screens.


----------



## creationsh

Thank you for the recommendation, I haven't seen most of the movies posted here.


----------



## Mrorange303

sysebo said:


> x3ntaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I bought this and Bakara a while back but not watched them yet. I have been told these are the cr?me de la cr?me in AV quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Own both 'Samsara' and 'Baraka,' and they both look gorgeous on my projector. Love to show them off on any of my HD screens.
Click to expand...

I love these with a good dose of planet earth. A few timelapse. A real pleasure. 

UHD upscaling for me.


----------



## Jeff Barthel

For fans of Baraka and Samsara, I highly recommend the Qatsi Trilogy, with Koyaanisqatsi being the best IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/Qatsi-Trilogy...9970052&sr=8-1&keywords=koyaanisqatsi+blu+ray


----------



## Iron Maiden

I mentioned it already, but tossed it in again on my new Oppo BDP103 player. Watched it on my Panasonic 60" ST30 Plasma. Hellboy II The Golden Army is amazing. For a movie that came out many years ago, it still blows me away with it's picture quality.
Has anyone else seen this? How does it compare to others mentioned on here?


----------



## ctmcnally

Very nice - Thank You. How about Amadeus..?


----------



## x3ntaur

Jeff Barthel said:


> For fans of Baraka and Samsara, I highly recommend the Qatsi Trilogy, with Koyaanisqatsi being the best IMO.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Qatsi-Trilogy...9970052&sr=8-1&keywords=koyaanisqatsi+blu+ray


 
Thanks for this.


----------



## mogrub

Iron Maiden said:


> I mentioned it already, but tossed it in again on my new Oppo BDP103 player. Watched it on my Panasonic 60" ST30 Plasma. Hellboy II The Golden Army is amazing. For a movie that came out many years ago, it still blows me away with it's picture quality. Has anyone else seen this? How does it compare to others mentioned on here?


Agreed, it looks and sounds great. Check out the 2008 review by Martin Liebman, where he gives the Blu-Ray 5 stars for both audio and video:

In fact, virtually every environment seen throughout the movie features incredible clarity, depth, and realism. The detail on clothing, uniforms, skin, and objects that adorn each character is equally impressive. Colors are amazing throughout; Hellboy's red skin and Abe's aqua blue are but two excellent examples of the rich color palette that manages to bring this otherwise dark world alive. Black levels are perfect, a key ingredient in recreating the generally dark world on display throughout the film. There aren't enough platitudes to discuss just how fabulous this transfer looks, and it is matched by the incredible soundtrack that accompanies it.


----------



## Iron Maiden

Thanks for sharing that. I wasn't aware it was reviewed. Was thinking it was an overlooked gem! It remains one of my go to demo/showoff discs!
Now I need to order some more mentioned on this thread. I will actually look for the 3D versions as they include both Bluray versions. Avatar and some of the Imax films are on my short list.


----------



## mogrub

ctmcnally said:


> Very nice - Thank You. How about Amadeus..?


Hi CT, welcome to the thread and forum. I can see from your Avatar that you've only made 10 posts. Hope you have fun around here.

If you get a chance, you might navigate back to the post you made last night, and click on the "Edit" button you'll see at the bottom of your post. It will let you go back and and delete that huge quote from Capnsmak. You can cut it down to just the first sentence and everyone, including Capnsmak, will know what you're talking about, and it won't eat up all that wasted space. I'm typing impaired, so I use "edit" all the time. It's a key feature to learn how to use.

On Amadeus, I love that movie, and upgraded to Blu-Ray once it became available. The DVD was pretty good, but the Blu-Ray looks and sounds so much better. I think it's great. That said, it's a 25 year old movie, and as much as I like it, it probably doesn't "show off your HD display" like most of the other movies listed on these pages. Maybe a few others that have seen it will offer their 2 cents.


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## mogrub

^Yes, now those will show off a display, big time.


----------



## ctmcnally

Thanks for the comment. I have been around for a while....but do not post much...now you know why! I could not figure out myself why that happened....but did not know I could edit....so I do appreciate it!


----------



## NorthSky

mogrub said:


> ^Yes, now those will show off a display, big time.


Also in 3D, the first two. :smile:


----------



## mogrub

ctmcnally said:


> Very nice - Thank You. How about Amadeus..?


Nicely done CT! And Happy New Year, one and all. 🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉


----------



## mogrub

NorthSky said:


> Also in 3D, the first two. :smile:


Amen to that, those are two of the best. And we'll see some kind of Incredibles 3D in the future, whether its I or II, or both.


----------



## NorthSky

mogrub said:


> Amen to that, those are two of the best. And we'll see some kind of *Incredibles 3D in the future, whether its I or II, or both*.


Yes! 

Happy New Year.


----------



## NetworkTV

NorthSky said:


> *'Samsara'* ... anyone mentioned it yet?


I've actually watched Samsara, and while it was beautiful, it seemed "unfocused" in its content. It's like they had 4 or 5 ideas for a documentary, then decide to throw them all together.

I would have enjoyed it more if they had stuck with contrasting natural landscapes with urban landscapes and left out some of the goofy stuff in the middle. The guy in the suit throwing paint and dirt on himself was particularly weird and could have been left on the cutting room floor.

Further, the really long shots of people staring at the camera seemed a bit superfluous, too. Had they done a better job of using them to introduce the area of the world they were showing scenes from, I would have found them more interesting. As it was, they seemed to lose value and I wanted them to hurry up and get pack to pretty landscapes.

They could have still made their message by contrasting landscapes with cityscapes and it would have felt much tighter. As it was, it felt like they had too many unfocused messages, some of which seemed a bit preachy.

"Oh look! War and guns are bad! Oh look! We have so many people in prison, we can do a massive dance number! Look! Urban development results in massive urban decay in poor areas!"

The result? If I want something pretty to show people, this won't be it.


----------



## NorthSky

NetworkTV said:


> I've actually watched Samsara, and while it was beautiful, it seemed "unfocused" in its content. It's like they had 4 or 5 ideas for a documentary, then decide to throw them all together.
> 
> I would have enjoyed it more if they had stuck with contrasting natural landscapes with urban landscapes and left out some of the goofy stuff in the middle. The guy in the suit throwing paint and dirt on himself was particularly weird and could have been left on the cutting room floor.
> 
> Further, the really long shots of people staring at the camera seemed a bit superfluous, too. Had they done a better job of using them to introduce the area of the world they were showing scenes from, I would have found them more interesting. As it was, they seemed to lose value and I wanted them to hurry up and get pack to pretty landscapes.
> 
> They could have still made their message by contrasting landscapes with cityscapes and it would have felt much tighter. As it was, it felt like they had too many unfocused messages, some of which seemed a bit preachy.
> 
> "Oh look! War and guns are bad! Oh look! We have so many people in prison, we can do a massive dance number! Look! Urban development results in massive urban decay in poor areas!"
> 
> The result? If I want something pretty to show people, this won't be it.


You're quite right; 'Samsara' is certainly not perfect, even if it is truly magical.

BUT! Some captured moving images inside that Blu-ray are TOTAL AWESOMENESS in their beautiful/gorgeous cinematography with loads of high resolution picture quality details. Simply put; 'Samsara' is unparalleled in its uniqueness and combination of human and natural world captured @ hi-def picture of sublime imagery from all over our planet, the world we live in, Earth and its natural habitat with its inhabitants and various world's cultures.

Shure, you can see some of that unfocused camera lens @ times, but still operated by a human behind it, with his own set of eyes. 

For me 'Samsara' is perfect. ...Humanly, because technologically all cameras are flawed. 

That's me personal view.

Happy New Year, and give a spin too to 'The Art Of Flight'.


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Art of Flight'*










* This one; both in 2D and in 3D.


----------



## NorthSky

Do you like "modern/abstract/expressive" dance? ...Do you like high-definition 3D moving pictures? 










♦ If your HD display can handle it and that you can also handle it; you are going to enjoy the magnificent captured imagery. 
...And much much more ....


----------



## rbrb

Tornado Red said:


> I'm a big blu-ray concert collector, thought I'd throw out a few with great video and audio quality:
> 
> Recent ones shot in 4k that look great...Muse Live in Rome and newly out Peter Gabriel's Back to Front
> 
> Other favorites you can't go wrong with IMO are:
> Jethro Tull - Live In Montreux
> The Eagles - First Farewell from Australia
> The Doobie Brothers - Live at Wolftrap
> Jeff Beck - Live At Ronnie Scott's
> BB King - Live in Montreux
> 
> ...and many more....blu-ray and concerts were made for each other


Is there a thread dedicated to reviews of concerts on BD?


----------



## olyteddy

rbrb said:


> Is there a thread dedicated to reviews of concerts on BD?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/44-mo...ssion/280206-concert-dvd-recommendations.html


----------



## Jamie Landers

Gatsby is pure eye candy, and it's fun watching hot women party non-stop.


----------



## NorthSky

I just want to commend the OP's list (*capnsmak*) here; it's a fantastic list of twenty great looking Blu-ray titles. :nerd:

♦ Inspiring to revisit.


----------



## steve1971

My go to references to show off my HT is Baraka and any of the TF movies. I Am Legend is another reference movie in my book.


----------



## x3ntaur

Others I will mention include:

Skyfall
Red Cliff
Pacific Rim


----------



## NorthSky

NetworkTV said:


> "Oh look! War and guns are bad! Oh look! We have so many people in prison, we can do a massive dance number! Look! Urban development results in massive urban decay in poor areas!"
> 
> The result? *If I want something pretty to show people, this won't be it.*


Ok, if you say so. You are certainly entitled of your opinion, even if she differs with mine @ 100%. 

Happy New Year.

P.S. Which other Blu-ray titles you love too to show off your HD display?


----------



## NorthSky

*Very nice picture*


----------



## NetworkTV

NorthSky said:


> You're quite right; 'Samsara' is certainly not perfect, even if it is truly magical.
> 
> BUT! Some captured moving images inside that Blu-ray are TOTAL AWESOMENESS in their beautiful/gorgeous cinematography with loads of high resolution picture quality details. Simply put; 'Samsara' is unparalleled in its uniqueness and combination of human and natural world captured @ hi-def picture of sublime imagery from all over our planet, the world we live in, Earth and its natural habitat with its inhabitants and various world's cultures.
> 
> Shure, you can see some of that unfocused camera lens @ times, but still operated by a human behind it, with his own set of eyes.
> 
> For me 'Samsara' is perfect. ...Humanly, because technologically all cameras are flawed.
> 
> That's me personal view.
> 
> Happy New Year, and give a spin too to 'The Art Of Flight'.


I meant "unfocused" as in the theme, not the focus of the camera.

Samsara seems to want to cram too much preaching into a single documentary that should really be about the beauty it shows us. Instead, it's bogged down by its own agendas, of which there seems to be far too many.

The first 30 minutes are excellent. The last 30 minutes is mostly fast forward-worthy. The middle 30 minutes is skip-worthy.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Samsara'*



NetworkTV said:


> I meant "unfocused" as in the theme, not the focus of the camera.
> 
> Samsara seems to want to cram too much preaching into a single documentary that should really be about the beauty it shows us. Instead, it's bogged down by its own agendas, of which there seems to be far too many.
> 
> The first 30 minutes are excellent. The last 30 minutes is mostly fast forward-worthy. The middle 30 minutes is skip-worthy.


I see now. And I understand what you are saying. 

There are various sections in 'Samsara' and we can view them as separates or as a totality; the full documentary filmed around the world.
We can dissect each theme and give our own critic separately, or in their entirety.
Each person has his/her own overall impression of this extraordinary film. 

When I first viewed it on my HD flat panel screen I was transported in various parts of the world with various art cultures.
The imagery was simply beautiful, and enrapturing, _scintillant_ and mesmerizing, ...voluptuous. 

I looked @ it as a full length feature film/art documentary. ...Everything in it has a place and in time. ...For me.
True, some segments were more transforming than others, but I also re-watch it several times to really feel the people behind the cameras and what their own eyes saw and what their emotions were. 

I can write a book about this film. But I won't. ...Suffice to say that on a HD display it truly vibrates in colors and in emotions. 

And thank you for your sharing your comments, because we can _approfondir_ deeper our thoughts in life's beauty & all. 
...Just like the people behind the cameras did in that film.

_________


----------



## 1UpRusso

mogrub said:


> Amen to that, those are two of the best. And we'll see some kind of Incredibles 3D in the future, whether its I or II, or both.


Considering that Disney hasn't been releasing any of the major productions on 3D BD (aside from the Marvel movies), sadly, I doubt this will be the case.


----------



## NorthSky

Yeah, Disney, they are out of the 3D promotion now. ...They promote this $$$ instead, somehow, I just don't know the game they are playing anymore. 

I always thought that Disney was about true creative art for the children around the world; the children inside all men and women too.
/// The fantaisies, the marvelous adventures, the beautiful animations, cartoons, children's stories, even 3D Blu-rays. ...And PIXAR animation of course. 
Walt was a great man, and the gang of artist creators... 

There are still great artists @ Disney studios, but the philosophy seems to have changed in the 3D movie industry, in particular in the consumer business here in North America regarding their movies on 3D Blu-ray. ...That makes a lot of us very sad. ...And a lot of us means many many children all over USA and Canada. 

_Disney, if you are reading this; please reconsider your strategy and philosophy about the arts. ...3D on Blu-ray is real art. ...In 2015 and beyond. ...It can only get better.
But if you back off you no more contributing to the arts, and to all the children's wonderful world of enjoyment._

Sincerely yours,
_Bob_


----------



## xvfx

NorthSky, I still cannot get over the letdown hype for Frozen then compare it to Wall-E.


----------



## NorthSky

Ok, 'Frozen' ; biggest Disney animation money maker of all time. ...No 3D here in North America; we have to order it from overseas.

'Wall•E ; great flick too. ...Only in 2D though; all across the universe. 

* They are both children's huge favorites, with 'Frozen' being the real TOP gun; $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Movies work in mysterious ways sometimes, so are some movie studios in Hollywood.  

But! It is the general public (all of us together), not just in America and Canada and Mexico, but all over the world, who @ the end decide of the true $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ champions.
...And not necessarily voting for the best (most intelligent, artistic, spiritually invaluable, grandiose message of the heart) ones.

But Disney animation flicks, including PIXAR, are big. ... *'Big Hero 6'*

And the future of 3D (picture & sound) is all in our own hands and wall•ets.  ...Nothing is frozen (bank accounts) forever.


----------



## jjanosik

For me it's Avatar and Pixar movies

And I agree that Samsara although very nice movie, it is not that good for setting up the mood during the hang with friends...


----------



## xvfx

NorthSky said:


> Ok, 'Frozen' ; biggest Disney animation money maker of all time. ...No 3D here in North America; we have to order it from overseas.
> 
> 'Wall•E ; great flick too. ...Only in 2D though; all across the universe.
> 
> * They are both children's huge favorites, with 'Frozen' being the real TOP gun; $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Movies work in mysterious ways sometimes, so are some movie studios in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But! It is the general public (all of us together), not just in America and Canada and Mexico, but all over the world, who @ the end decide of the true $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ champions.
> ...And not necessarily voting for the best (most intelligent, artistic, spiritually invaluable, grandiose message of the heart) ones.
> 
> But Disney animation flicks, including PIXAR, are big. ... *'Big Hero 6'*
> 
> And the future of 3D (picture & sound) is all in our own hands and wall•ets.  ...Nothing is frozen (bank accounts) forever.


I never understood the hype for Frozen though. It doesn't look as well polished as Wall-E or Shrek.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Frozen' >*

It don't matter; it's the storyline, the song, the overall impact it made on all the children. 

And the picture quality is fabulous, and so is the soundtrack.

♦ Order the 3D version from overseas. ...That is the new Disney's strategy. ...It's all about the $ first. ...And the $ is us. 
...Not Disney, but us giving our money to Disney. All that truly matters is the children's reach; then the parent's wall•et automatically follows it.


----------



## NetworkTV

xvfx said:


> I never understood the hype for Frozen though. It doesn't look as well polished as Wall-E or Shrek.


I would submit, "Tangled", which came before without nearly as much hype, was a far better movie. Better premise, better villain and better sidekicks.

Further, 



Spoiler



with "Frozen", it just felt like too much of a whiplash style180 degree turn to the "dark side" for the main character that felt as forced as what we saw in the turn from Jedi to Darth Vader in the Star Wars prequels. Even worse, was how everyone came to embrace her after shunning her for far less than she ended up doing later.


----------



## xvfx

Heh…

This was all I heard before Christmas, everywhere… Is this the same doll they were all going crazy for but couldn't be found?


----------



## NorthSky

*In 3D *


----------



## NorthSky

*3D*

This one also, in 3D :::










________


----------



## mogrub

Saw Up only once, years ago. Been waiting for the price to drop to get the 3D Blu-Ray. Finally caught it in the mid 20's this week (still not cheap, just cheaper) and jumped on it. Can't wait to watch. Expect Up to float onto my Top 20 list. 🎈🎈🎈


----------



## Travis Macken

Great movies, will have to check some out, after I get the TV calibrated.


----------



## blastermaster

Need for Speed - a turd of a movie if you don't like cars, but the picture quality is the best I've seen of all my collection - just razor sharp and super clean. 

Oblivion - Amazing set pieces and great PQ. 

Muse - Live in Rome - Shot in 4K. An amazing concert and fantastic PQ. 

For 3D...The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug is amazing, as is Metallica: Through the Never. Both shot natively in 3D.


----------



## xvfx

blastermaster said:


> Need for Speed - a turd of a movie if you don't like cars, but the picture quality is the best I've seen of all my collection - *just razor sharp and super clean*.


Lucy is right up there as well.


----------



## ellisr63

Pitch Perfect is an excellent Demo disc IMO.


----------



## mars5l

NorthSky said:


>


Im not picky about movies but I saw this in theatres and it was just slow to get into, the ending very un epic and quick. I really dont get into it until the dwarves show up in the forest, then it starts to feel like something with soul is going on


----------



## NorthSky

Okie dokie. ...About this one? ...Picture quality ain't bad, some nice shots here and there; country side, woman, ... and George.

_______


----------



## HAmmer32261

District 9


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## mhawryl

The remastered version of The Music Man (I know, a musical tossed in amongst action movies) looks amazing on a 240hz display.


----------



## brandall88

Great list! I need to check a few out(already own, and agree with the thoughts on Avatar, LOTR and others in the list).

One that I have that is surprisingly spectacular is The Island. Just enough grain to keep it realistic, but amazing clarity and color depth throughout. And since you can get it for like $4 or so, it's a steal.

Brent


----------



## inkerthing

NetworkTV said:


> I would submit, "Tangled", which came before without nearly as much hype, was a far better movie. Better premise, better villain and better sidekicks.
> 
> Further,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> with "Frozen", it just felt like too much of a whiplash style180 degree turn to the "dark side" for the main character that felt as forced as what we saw in the turn from Jedi to Darth Vader in the Star Wars prequels. Even worse, was how everyone came to embrace her after shunning her for far less than she ended up doing later.


Agreed - I felt like plot in Tangled was as well put together as the classic Disney princess films. But I'll always love the music in Frozen... Over-hyped, sure, but still pretty catchy!


----------



## xvfx




----------



## Ralph Potts

brandall88 said:


> Great list! I need to check a few out(already own, and agree with the thoughts on Avatar, LOTR and others in the list).
> 
> One that I have that is surprisingly spectacular is The Island. Just enough grain to keep it realistic, but amazing clarity and color depth throughout. And since you can get it for like $4 or so, it's a steal.
> 
> Brent


Greetings,

Thanks, I am glad you like the list! 

I reviewed and still own The Island. I agree that it looks great in high definition on Blu-ray.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

blastermaster said:


> Need for Speed - a turd of a movie if you don't like cars, but the picture quality is the best I've seen of all my collection - just razor sharp and super clean.
> 
> Oblivion - Amazing set pieces and great PQ.
> 
> Muse - Live in Rome - Shot in 4K. An amazing concert and fantastic PQ.
> 
> For 3D...The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug is amazing, as is Metallica: Through the Never. Both shot natively in 3D.





xvfx said:


> Lucy is right up there as well.


Greetings,

I completely agree regarding Need for speed, Oblivion and Lucy..


Regards,


----------



## jobsavers

Thanks for the work from all of you posting and enhancing this list and thread. Very helpful.


----------



## NorthSky

This is a very good thread, I agree with you. 

It has been some time, so my memory is not infallible. ...Just want to mention some more:

1. *'The Hobbit' - 3D* trilogy, ...in case it wasn't (only the first two were). 
2. *'Interstellar'*
3. *'The Book of Life' - 3D*
4. *'The Book Thief'*
5. *'Lucy'* ...I believe that one was mentioned (yes it was).
6. *'Alice in Wonderland' - 3D*
7. *'The Tourist'*
8. *'Salt'*
9. *'The International'* 
10. *'The Best Offer'*

11. *'Resident Evil: Retribution' - 3D*
12. *'Samsara'* ...that one was mentioned, several times already.

* No particular order, just some nice imagery (picture quality).


----------



## sealmaniac

I pretty much agree with everyone's suggestions and thought I would add several I don't recall seeing.

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty
Life of Pi

Just fantastic picture quality in both of those.


----------



## Acute

Samsara, and perhaps it's predecessor Baraka too, if nobody else has mentioned it. Jaw-dropping images throughout.


----------



## mogrub

Great PQ thread here. If you're a PQ fan, there's another AVS thread that delves even more deeply into PQ lists here, where they've organized virtually every movie ever released into a series of PQ tiers. 

The highest ranked tier is "Tier 0 Blu", and is comprised of reference level PQ presentations. That tier is unique in that the movies are listed not in alphabetical order, but in the order of their actual PQ ranking. The other five tiers (and their sub-tiers) are simply listed alphabetically.

All lists are subjective, and nobody is going to to agree 100% with anyone else's list, but if you like eye candy, you'll appreciate all the work they've done over there.

And like you'd expect, most of the movies mentioned in this thread appear on the Tier 0 Blu list.



http://www.avsforum.com/forum/150-b...-pq-tiers-updated-through-jan-5-2015-a-2.html


----------



## mlupia92

My top 20 in no particular order. I'd say i probably use The Dark Knight as my reference though. 

- Avatar

- Star Trek Into Darkness

- Skyfall

- Drive

- Alien

- Evil Dead (2013) 

- The Dark Knight

- The Avengers

- The Place Beyond the Pines

- Star Wars Saga

- The Hobbit trilogy

- Pacific Rim

- The Hurt Locker

- Live, Die, Repeat

- Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

- Hellboy II: The Golden Army

- Inception

- Prometheus

- House of Flying Daggers

- Fury


----------



## andrzejek

Nice topic, you giving me my top blu rays lists to collect  thanks a lot.


----------



## DavidSags

Been thinking of the Battle Los Angeles, but I remember hearing that the movie was not worth watching - should I ignore these naysayers and take the plunge into the battle?


----------



## Audio Geek

DavidSags said:


> Been thinking of the Battle Los Angeles, but I remember hearing that the movie was not worth watching - should I ignore these naysayers and take the plunge into the battle?


It depends on your tastes and expectations, and how much you like bass (assuming you have a capable enough system to reproduce it).

I liked it and later bought the BD.


----------



## ChromeJob

BARAKA and SAMSARA are indeed find display demos. Recently I purchased several long-lusted Criterion BDs, and the quality of some b/w restorations will boast of properly adjusted contrast and brightness.

- TALE OF ZATOICHI, TALE OF ZATOICHI CONTINUES
- THE INNOCENTS
- IN THE MOOD FOR LOVE


----------



## Matrix XII

Thanks for the info and suggestions.

I will buy the hobbit once I get my new TV for a good test


----------



## kherman

I'm surprised by some ideas people are providing. People are tending to post their favorite movies. Ya, T2 was awesome. Incredible special effects. But as a demo there are two responses.


1) in 1995: Yes
2) In 2015: No


There is much better demo material out there (as demonstrated by the OP) and appropriate material uses more modern post processing and digital effects technologies.


----------



## NorthSky

The OP's original list of 20 Blu-ray titles is state-of-the art in picture quality.

Here are few more (12) that I think deserve some serious merit (Picture):

- Mad Max: Fury Road - (((3D)))
- Exodus: Gods and Kings - (((3D)))
- Jupiter Ascending - (((3D)))
- Cinderella
- Furious 7
- The Boxtrolls - (((3D)))
- The Lego Movie - (((3D)))
- Need for Speed - (((3D)))
- ParaNorman - (((3D)))
- The Grand Budapest Hotel
- Birdman
- ex_machina


----------



## Tornado Red

If this hasn't already been mentioned...though not a movie, the animation and sound on this disc is amazingly good, enough to use it as a blu ray to show what your HT can do.


----------

